# My Custom Hand Made in Italy Sarto Cima Coppi 830gr Frame Uncut ISP



## Motomatt (Aug 28, 2004)

*My Custom Hand Made in Italy Sarto Cima Coppi 820gr Frame Uncut ISP*


----------



## cyclebycle (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice- details? BB (as in BB30, PF30, BB86,BBright, BB386)? Fork weight? What's the build going to be?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Post that in the Bikes Frames and Forks forum. It's beautiful!


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

NOt crazy about the color palette.


----------



## Motomatt (Aug 28, 2004)

cyclebycle said:


> Nice- details? BB (as in BB30, PF30, BB86,BBright, BB386)? Fork weight? What's the build going to be?


Thank you , I told them BB30 not PF, I have had no problems at all with my 3 BB30 frames , I like Cannondale Cranks









Sram Red some build parts MotoMatt » Blog Archive » Sarto Cima Coppi Build


----------



## Motomatt (Aug 28, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Post that in the Bikes Frames and Forks forum. It's beautiful!


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------

